# υπό την αιγίδα ή με την αιγίδα; > υπό την αιγίδα, κάτω από την αιγίδα



## GeorgeA (Oct 12, 2012)

Γεια σας

Χρειάζομαι τη συμβουλή σας στο εξής:

Μιας και το "υπό την αιγίδα" ακούγεται κάπως καθαρεύουσα, το έψαξα:

Στα λεξικά Τριανταφυλλίδη και Μπαμπινιώτη βρήκα μόνο το "υπό την αιγίδα".

Ο Γούγλης βρήκε 
Υπό την αιγίδα 4.120.000
Με την αιγίδα 2.610.000 (που δεν είναι και λίγα).

Η ερώτηση είναι: θεωρείται σωστό το "με την αιγίδα";

Ποια χρήση προτιμάτε εσείς και γιατί;
(Δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε κάποιο επίσημο ή νομικό έγγραφο που απαιτεί επίσημη γλώσσα).


----------



## Themis (Oct 12, 2012)

Πρόκειται για απολίθωμα και νομίζω ότι μπορεί να είναι μόνο "υπό την αιγίδα". Άλλωστε ετυμολογικά σημαίνει _κάτω _από την ασπίδα, και σημειώνω ότι πολύ συχνά λέμε και _υπό_ την προστασία κάποιου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Όπως είπε ο Θέμις. Σκέψου τη _σκέπη_, που επίσης σημαίνει «προστασία». Μπορείς να πεις «υπό τη σκέπη», δεν μπορείς να πεις «με τη σκέπη». Μπορείς όμως να πεις και «κάτω από τη σκέπη». Όπως επίσης και «κάτω από την αιγίδα». Προφανώς και κάποιοι άλλοι ενοχλούνται από το «υπό». Εγώ δεν είμαι ένας απ' αυτούς, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το «υπό την αιγίδα».


----------



## GeorgeA (Oct 12, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2012)

Ναι, το "κάτω από την αιγίδα" νομίζω ότι στέκει μια χαρά αν δεν σου αρέσει το "υπό".


----------



## Themis (Oct 13, 2012)

Συμφωνώ μ' αυτό και παράλειψή μου που δεν το ανέφερα. Αλλά όχι _με _την αιγίδα.
Edit 1: Μπορείς βέβαια να πεις _με _την υποστήριξη του τάδε, _με_ χορηγία (αν υπάρχει χρηματοδότηση) του τάδε.
Edit 2: Κοντολογίς, αν θες αιγίδα, μπαίνεις από κάτω. Κι αν η αιγίδα είναι όπως του Αίαντα στην Ιλιάδα - που, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, το δόρυ του 'Εκτορα τρύπησε έξι στρώματα δέρματος και σταμάτησε στο έβδομο -, καλύτερα να βεβαιωθείς ότι την κρατάνε γερά κι ότι καλού-κακού φοράς και το κράνος σου.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2012)

...
Ξέρω, στο Greek είμαστε, αλλά με την ευκαιρία: "_under_ the aegis /auspices of", not "_with_ the aegis / auspices of".


----------



## GeorgeA (Oct 13, 2012)

Τώρα, βλέπω πώς χρησιμοποιείται και ποιες είναι οι εναλλακτικές.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

Απορία: κολλάμε στο _υπό_ και δεν κολλάμε στην _αιγίδα_, που δεν λέγεται παρά μόνο σε αυτή τη φράση;


----------

